# New project--13yo paint pony



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

This is Scribbles Fancy Lady. She is around 14.2hh and is roughly 13yo. She is registered, but her papers were lost (she has had quite a few owners it sounds like). Her feet need work and she is green, but I think she has a decent build and will make an okay project for me.  

She was standing on a slight upward hill in the confo pictures, sorry about that. ): And I know she doesn't look like the prettiest mover, but she was lunging on a short lead (don't ask haha). I will get better pictures/videos asap!!

So let me know what you think!! If things go according to plan, she will be coming to my place on Saturday. Yay, can't wait!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Aweee she looks like my older paint pony!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

bump...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She looks like a cute mover to my by the still pictures of her trotting.

Have fun with her!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a bad looking mare. Stands under herself, though and her back legs are spaced quite far apart. Apart from that, she looks like a good, solid mare. Pretty pattern & color too


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

lilruffian said:


> Stands under herself, though and her back legs are spaced quite far apart.


Her stance coupled with the 'yuck' on her rear legs and tail - have you checked to see if she has a uterine infection?


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

She just got sand clear and was wormed with strong wormer (hadn't been wormed in a loooong time). She is also just getting alfalfa, which I think it messing with her tummy. ): Once she is at my house she will be on 24/7 turn out (7 acres of pasture that is pretty grassy). She will be on a small amount of grain and some supplements as well.

I agree that she is standing under herself quite a bit. She was wanting to step forward really badly and her owner wasn't letting her, so I think that might have been part of it. 

I absolutely adore her fish marking on her hip hehe. SO cute!! And that big butt... <3 Love it!

She is being given to me for free, so I personally think I scored. I really like her. And she has the personality to make a really nice riding horse.  We're going to be focusing on jumping/dressage and some western riding for fun. I will be posting new riding pictures on Sunday (getting her Saturday).


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

No critique here, but I LOVE her face. It's adorable!
Good thing I don't own her, I would be feeding her so many treats, she'd get so fat. :lol:


----------

